# What's Your Mix?



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey all, I'm just curious as to how other schools do things.  At my BJJ club we have gi nights, no-gi nights and then MMA training.  I realise most non-BJJ clubs will train without the gi, but do you have specific days that you train MMA as a cohesive whole and other days where you just have sub-grap or kickboxing?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 26, 2005)

It really varies at my Jiu Jitsu school. A lot of Pedro Sauer guys are also Thai boxing and Kali guys so we sometimes have striking classes. we do mostly Gi classes but we take it off every now and then. sparring isnt as much as I'd like. also, the school my teacher teaches at is a WingTsun school so we get to do that as well. and thats a very good striking art.

peace


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

I've seen it like that. Where I train in Indiana it's usually gi--a no-gi day is usually spur-of-the-moment, or else during the summer when it's so hot!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 27, 2005)

We run gi two days a week and jkd/mma three days a week. The jkd/mma class may be just sub.grappling or it may be whatever


----------

